# sweet!



## Richard Hopkins (Feb 20, 2010)

COOL


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

thanks


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Awesome, nice buck!


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

thanks he is the 2 one


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

most wed. he on


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

its either going to be are his hunting buddy now


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

Nice!! but too be honest, thats not really hunting


----------



## 22WVBOWHUNTER (Aug 5, 2010)

hunter14 said:


> Nice!! but too be honest, thats not really hunting


 couldnt agree more


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

what do you mean


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

im not tring to be meen in all but i think we are huntin just fine


----------



## skulzhead (Aug 4, 2010)

i think my dad made arrows for one of their guides......... that thing is huge tanner


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

LittleBucker said:


> im not tring to be meen in all but i think we are huntin just fine


Its legal in your state so its all fine,


----------



## skulzhead (Aug 4, 2010)

i think that buck is a monster......... if you had a chance to go do that i do it in a heart beat


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

hunter14 said:


> Its legal in your state so its all fine,


ok its elegal in your state?


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

LittleBucker said:


> ok its elegal in your state?


Nope, not in my province, I just hunt in between a field of wheat and canola


----------



## PArcheryhunter (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice buck.


----------

